# Depressed but doesnt know why? Almost married



## ziamo (Mar 4, 2013)

My Fiance and I have been dating for 1 1/2 years. The first year was great and after that there have been two times that he has gotten into a depression mode... I have asked him why? Whats wrong? Why do you feel sad and depressed? 
And he doesnt know why.
He says it has nothing to do with me, that he has been like this all his life. He is 27. The only thing that helped him in the past was smoking... which he quit and dont think its good for his health to start smoking again... 

He tells me everything is going great for him but he wonders why he feels so down? He has a good job, just bought a new car and a house... and we got engaged back in Dec. 

I feel bad that I cant help him out... so he called a psychological office today to make himself an appointment.
We will see what happens... but in the meantime... any tips ? Anyone been in this situation before? BTW he has social anxiety issues as well.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh ya,I live it everyday.I'm married almost 25yrs,2 adult kids,wife and I started being depressed about at age 40.I have had it about 10 years fairly bad.

Good thing he is willing to get help.He might need to try many different meds before he finds one that works good for him.I
try to cope daily without meds as I couldn't find one that
made me feel like myself.I drive for a living.

When he tells you your not the cause he's so right.Money or 
how many things you have don't affect how you feel or think.
Worse part is everything can be fine,but in your messed up
way of thinking it dosen't matter.

The only way I can describe it to someone who's never had it
is like your own little hell in your head.You have sad despair
hopeless thoughts and thinking and you don,t know why.

You can help him most by listening to him and supporting him.
The more you can help him follow a daily routine also will help
him keep down anxiety.As time goes on I'm sure there a huge percentage of population that suffers from this,we just can't
tell by looking at a person.


----------

